# Seachem Flourish Excel dosing



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

I know some crypts can melt and if its turning red its dieing whick is good. Ive used it from day one to control algea and i havent haf any melting. Im sure slme one on here will know more about overdosing i use it at labeled instruction most of the time.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Most here seem to suggest skipping the large initial dose, although it seems to be working for you so far.

I actually started at half the daily dose rate, then worked up after a week. My crypts were fine with that.


Since Excel breaks down pretty rapidly, that large dose isn't going to do anything in the long run. Perhaps it might be helpful if you have a bunch of algae you want to knock down (which you seem to have), but it is also more likely to damage sensitive plants.

Regardless, I would drop back down to 2.6ml/day (the normal label rate for all doses after the first) for a while and watch for plant stress. If you have algae issues, use spot treatment with a straw/pipette/eyedropper to focus the excel where you need it, but stick to 2.6ml/day for a while.

I would not continue at the 15ml rate, as even Seachem recommends that as a one-time-only dose.


----------



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks all for the replys.
indeed, the 15ml seems to be quite excessive.
Tomorrow i will reduce the dosing to 7.5ml.
in this way it will be 3 times the recommend to my 100L and see how the plants and fish will be...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Excel wont make the fish gasp (within reasonable amounts). The way it breaks down/converts isnt like real co2.

The only plant I see on your list that may be sensitive is the crypt. I used 3x daily for several months on my 75 and it never affected the three varieties I had. Although you do hear about crypts melting from some people. It wasnt my experience.

If the algae is turning red/orange, that's a good sign. 3x the dd sounds like a good plan for another week or so. Then, you may want to continue with just the recommended daily amount on a permanent basis. 3/4 bps of real co2 isnt _that_ much for 25 gal. All bubbles arent created equal of course, but I'd get that up to 2 bps if possible.


----------



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

burr740 said:


> Excel wont make the fish gasp (within reasonable amounts). The way it breaks down/converts isnt like real co2.
> 
> The only plant I see on your list that may be sensitive is the crypt. I used 3x daily for several months on my 75 and it never affected the three varieties I had. Although you do hear about crypts melting from some people. It wasnt my experience.
> 
> If the algae is turning red/orange, that's a good sign. 3x the dd sounds like a good plan for another week or so. Then, you may want to continue with just the recommended daily amount on a permanent basis. 3/4 bps of real co2 isnt _that_ much for 25 gal. All bubbles arent created equal of course, but I'd get that up to 2 bps if possible.



My cripts dont show any sign of melting, so thats good.
today i dose just 7.5ml, that is 3x the dayly dose to my 100L tank just to play safe...
All BBA is reddish so it is doing its job very well, much better that a product from an italian brand, EQUO,that was a big flop...

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## laconic (Oct 7, 2013)

Why don't you buy a syringe? Load up 6ml of Excel and apply directly over the algae. Might take a few days to hit every area if you do not want to overdosebut this is MUCH more effective that just dropping the excel into the top of the tank.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9605


----------



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

laconic said:


> Why don't you buy a syringe? Load up 6ml of Excel and apply directly over the algae. Might take a few days to hit every area if you do not want to overdosebut this is MUCH more effective that just dropping the excel into the top of the tank.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9605


hello there,

i usually use a syringe to dose H2O2 on spot, on the substract but i think that it kill some parts on my carpet plant, monte-carlo, so i leave this approach.

The excel is doing is job, i think. Perhaps i keep dosing a few more days, let´s say a week, and go from there...

Thanks


----------



## laconic (Oct 7, 2013)

If you put the excel (not h202) into the syringe and spot dose the algae, it will not kill your plants.


----------

